# Bill for completing forms?



## lmfort (Nov 1, 2016)

Specialist Office

Workers compensation patient was seen this month.  Five days later, workers compensation company faxed a form to be completed for return to work information on the patient.  

1.  Can the physician bill for completing this form? 

2.  If so, which CPT code would be used?  

3.  Also, do we use the diagnosis code from the patient's last visit or is there another diagnosis code for completing the forms?

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## danskangel313 (Nov 4, 2016)

lmfort said:


> Specialist Office
> 
> Workers compensation patient was seen this month.  Five days later, workers compensation company faxed a form to be completed for return to work information on the patient.
> 
> ...



Many people use 99080 "Special reports such as insurance forms, more than the information conveyed in the usual medical communications or standard reporting form".... 

HOWEVER, if the provider billed 99455 or 99456 for the exam, that would have included the work done to complete such a form. I don't believe it would be appropriate to try to bill additional charges for what would have normally been done during the encounter had the form been present at that time.


----------

